# Sparrow - Day 9 and New Starlings



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr24

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

They're all so cute! I'm in awe of the sheer numbers of rescues that you handle while providing excellent care!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Need advice*

Hi Terry,

Many times, I come across babies like the little starlings you have with you now, sometimes might be a little older, who fell from a nest or some sort of place high up.

They usually don't survive after a few days, despite looking good, without external injuries and eating well.

Besides keeping them warm (well, we have warm climate here all year round) and feeding them with Kaytree baby bird food, is there anything that we can do to help them further?

Not that I'm having one now, but it is always good to learn because I'm prone to finding such little ones every now and then.

Thanks.
Suzanna


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JGregg said:


> They're all so cute! I'm in awe of the sheer numbers of rescues that you handle while providing excellent care!


It's a delicate "balancing" act .. if I get the least bit "off" .. I've got problems .. ergo the day 9 sparrow pics were taken much later today than previous days because I was so busy with incoming and those already here.

Precocial birds are easy .. warm, fed, watered, but still dry, and they are OK .. it's these little altricial ones that are tough.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Suzanna,

The problem may be the diet .. Kaytee Exact is fine for doves and pigeons but not really adequate for sparrows and starlings. Have a look at this site: http://www.starlingtalk.com and click on the baby section .. that's a real good diet for sparrows and starlings. I'm going to kick up an old thread that has tremendous nutrition info in it .. give me a few minutes .. gotta go feed babies again.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love the flying goose avatar!

That baby sparrow looks like he's concentrating so hard on growing those feathers!  Head up and eyes open! Well done, little baby!

In target1 and target4, there is a naked area which I guess is the "elbow" area. Will have to check on the birds here to see what theirs looks like. Also intriguing is the "epalautes". Didn't know that feather field develops at the same time the wings do. I'll have to check the pigeons to identify that area on them.  Adult pigeons are so feather intensive - these young birds are an education!

Sure hope the starlings are doing well after their huge drop!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB .. you are =so= observant .. now I've got to go look again .. at the pictures and at the real birds.

Terry

PS: Brad sent me the avatar .. I love it!


----------

